# HBO Go app hits 1 million downloads in first week



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Speaking yesterday at the Streaming Media East conference, HBO co-President Eric Kessler said HBO Go's mobile application, which is available on iOS- and Android-based devices, was downloaded over 1 million times during the first week of availability. The free app launched April 29."

Story from CNet Here


----------

